# Altum angel or scalare??



## bigo420247 (Apr 18, 2014)

So what do y'all think it is ?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It looks just like a scalare. altums will be pretty pricey. Last pair I looked at was $150.00


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Scalare, I have seven of them just like it. Beautiful fish!


----------



## bigo420247 (Apr 18, 2014)

Tis a beautiful species! On another note I'm pretty sure I know the answer but a black angel can pair up with a white right?? It doesn't matter if there black or white??!! Hah! Just asking because I have two angels who are pretty friendly with each other


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As long as they are the same species they can pair and give you color morphs. Them pairing is another story. Angels can be meanies. I had a male half the size of a gorgeous big balck lady whom he murdered due to rejection. -_-


----------



## bigo420247 (Apr 18, 2014)

Well no fighting with these two. They follow each other everywhere pecking at leaves every so often together. They both also defend the same territory. We shall see


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It looks like altum. Because it is very high.


----------



## bigo420247 (Apr 18, 2014)

Well looks like I have a pair!! I have 3 angels the lol one that's was in question and this pair! I guess I got lucky and my two big ones became a pair


----------



## DLFL (Oct 26, 2012)

It could be an altum but hard to tell with the quality of your photos. Here is a picture of my juvenile altums from the Atabopo river.


----------



## bigo420247 (Apr 18, 2014)

Any better??


----------



## bigo420247 (Apr 18, 2014)

Some more


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I still say scalare. 

How much did you pay for them and where were they bought at? Also what were they labeled as and whats the water params? All of this can be a sure sign of what they truly are.


----------



## DLFL (Oct 26, 2012)

I am inclined to call it an altum but there is a scalare that has Altum features. Join this forum and ask them.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm leaning Altumn,but middle stripes are too faded to say well and I'm not really up on angels.


----------



## bigo420247 (Apr 18, 2014)

Bought only one from my lfs don't remember the price. Ph 7.0 ammonia and nitrites at zero nitrates at 40ppm and thanks for the input !!


----------



## DLFL (Oct 26, 2012)

Wild angels do much better in groups and most say min of 5.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am still leaning on scalare. Altums will have more of an elongated shape as well as a pronounced forehead bump. Yours may be a false altum though doe to the coloration. Which is still a scalare but from the Rio ***** area.


----------

